# Διαγραφή Κούγια από τον Δικηγορικό Σύλλογο



## stathis (May 14, 2008)

Για δες κάτι πράματα...

*Ο Αλ. Κούγιας διεγράφη από το Δικηγορικό Σύλλογο* 

Το Πρωτοβάθμιο Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών διέγραψε το απόγευμα της Τρίτης το δικηγόρο Αλ. Κούγια για διαχρονική προσβολή του κύρους του δικηγορικού λειτουργήματος. 
Η απόφαση θα κριθεί οριστικά από το Δευτεροβάθμιο Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο, όπου θα παραπεμφθεί αυτεπάγγελτα. 

Το Πρωτοβάθμιο Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο έκρινε ότι ο κ. Κούγιας, παρά το γεγονός ότι έχει τιμωρηθεί πειθαρχικά τρεις φορές με προσωρινή παύση, συνεχίζει την αναξιοπρεπή συμπεριφορά για δικηγόρο. 

Ο κ. Κούγιας παραπέμφθηκε στο Πρωτοβάθμιο Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο από τον πρόεδρο του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών, Δ. Παξινό, όπως έχει υποχρέωση από τον Κώδικα Δικηγόρων που προβλέπει ότι εφόσον εις βάρος δικηγόρου έχουν επιβληθεί τρεις πειθαρχικές ποινές προσωρινής διαγραφής μικρότερες των έξι μηνών η καθεμιά, υποχρεούται να παραπέμψει τον εν λόγω δικηγόρο στο πειθαρχικό με το ερώτημα της οριστικής διαγραφής. 

Ο κ. Κούγιας έχει το δικαίωμα να προσφύγει στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας κατά της πειθαρχικής απόφασης.
http://greece.flash.gr//soon/2008/5/13/38801id/


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

Ειλικρινά, Στάθη, δεν περίμενα ποτέ να ασχοληθείς _ακόμη κι εσύ_, με το κουγιουρντί που του 'ρθε του Αλέξη (σα να μη μας έφτανε η ατέλειωτη κουγιαμπέσα που παρακούγιεται ασταμάτητα σε όλα τα κανάλια) - μου 'φυγε η (κ)ούγια!


----------



## cythere (May 14, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ... η ατέλειωτη κουγιαμπέσα που παρακούγιεται ασταμάτητα σε όλα τα κανάλια) - μου 'φυγε η (κ)ούγια!



La couille-à-baisse infinie!


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

Μα, ακόμη και τα τρίχρονα στις παιδικές χαρές ακούω να τραγουδάνε:
_Κούγια μπέλα, __όμορφη κοπέλα..._


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

stathis said:


> συνεχίζει την αναξιοπρεπή συμπεριφορά για δικηγόρο



Και η (κ)ούγια να γράφει: _την αναξιοπρεπή για δικηγόρο συμπεριφορ_ά.
Καλημέρα.


----------



## stathis (May 14, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ειλικρινά, Στάθη, δεν περίμενα ποτέ να ασχοληθείς _ακόμη κι εσύ_...


Έρχεται η ώρα κάποτε που ακόμη κι ένας κοσμοναύτης με χαλύβδινη θέληση λυγίζει...


----------



## curry (May 14, 2008)

Τελικά όσων το όνομα αρχίζει από Κου- αυτές τις μέρες, να το προσέξουν λίγο το επαγγελματικό...
Μην είναι ο Ερμής τους ανάδρομος;


----------

